# Reel Help



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I have 3 closed faced reels, and all three of em cast like 25ft and then all of a sudden stop....I put new line in one of 'em and it worked for a while, but now it's acting up again...Do i need to oil it or sumtin? If so where do I oil it?....The reels arent expensive ones, i think they are zebco's but they should still work..

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You may want to look into some of the tutorials:

http://www.google.com/search?q=fishing+reel+maintenance


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Go buy a open faced combo at sportsmans for like 25 bucks. They dont get tangled up nearly as much!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey GUys-

I just got done changinf lien and oiling up my 3 closed faced reels, and now they work great, at least for now!!! I found a Daiwa Underspin 80 in my garage to, it does not work as of now so I was hoping you can help me out...The handle part spins both ways, instead of one like it is suppose to..I know there is an om/off switch on there and i think that is what it is for, but when i turn the switch the handle still spins both ways, any suggestions?

-Shootnmiss09


----------

